# Maxima Chirping Bird-like noise in the front end.



## scamp3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first ever post so please forgive me if I am not posting in the right place. I have a 2001 Nissan Maxima (A33 model), I think it's the Cefiro in USA but it is badged as a Maxima here in New Zealand.

Basically I am having a problem when I turn the car on and just press the accelerator slightly there is a chirping or tweeting sound coming from somewhere under the hood. Then when it comes back down to idle it chirps again (short sharp chirp). This happens everything the accelerator is pressed.

I'm not sure if it is related but the air con doesn't blow cold air anymore.


Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like you need to clean out the birds nest in the engine. In all seriousness I would check the belts, make sure the tension pulley has them pulled snug and they are in good condition. Also check to make sure there isn't fluid leaking onto them somehow. I had an issue over the winter with the power steering reservoir leaking onto the belt and causing a squeeling noise on start up.


----------

